# Which scraper offers the best view from the observation deck.



## stacey43 (Jul 13, 2017)

Which skyscraper gives you the best view from it's observaion deck or the top most level?

My best experience was on the top level deck of Burj Khalifa on the 148th level. You can see the whole of Dubai and beyond. 

Share your experiences and thoughts.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I really like the observation deck of the Sears Tower, which happens to be the tallest observation deck in the United States. The observation deck of One World Trade Center also boasts a great view.

I haven't been there, but I'm assuming the observation deck of the Shanghai Tower must also be very good, since it's the tallest in the world.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

imo #1 is 30 Rock in NYC


Top of the Rock after sunset - NYC by Cebb Photographies - NYC, on Flickr

followed closely by John Hancock Center in Chicago


John Hancock Observatory by Ludovic Asselin, on Flickr

why? Because you get the Sears Tower and the Empire State Building in the view.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hudson11 said:


> why? Because you get the Sears Tower and the Empire State Building in the view.


One of my complaints about observation decks is that you don't get to see the structure you're standing in.


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ haha, so riding a chopper might solves your problem bro you say?






For me Marina Bay Sands Singapore offers the bestskyline view from a building in South East Asia arguably.... coz you can see the cbd, esplanade and hot chicks by the pool depending on your luck for that day (of coz most of them come there with flabby daddies.sad)










in KL, i think Helilounge Bar offers one of the best view of KL's skyline


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Rockefeller Center. I think any skyscraper fan would think theyre in heaven with 4 supertalls in close view (and 3 more in the very near future) and you can really appreciate the canyons from up there.


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

A Chicagoan said:


> One of my complaints about observation decks is that you don't get to see the structure you're standing in.



Except for the Eiffel Tower ; )


----------

